# Traded up my small tractor to CK3510se HST



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

In the process of trading up my small tractor from a 2018 CS2210 to a 2021 CK3510se HST. Pick up the new one this week. Love my 2210 just was not big enough from what I wanted to do with it ( clean horse stalls, bush hog in tight areas that I can't get a big tractor into, rake hay and other projects that I can't get a big tractor into). Anyone have any pointers or what not to do with the CK 10 series? Any known problems or quirks with them or things to watch out for?


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

I recently traded up from a Kubota L2501 to the DK4210SECH. I couldn't be happier. Really like the added lift capacity and I am thrilled with the cab model. It is just too easy to work outside in 90F-110F weather and be nice and cool in a cab with AC! The CK model is really nice with the telescoping arms as standard. (I offered to buy but my dealer threw them in on the deal. I added a hydraulic top link after the fact - hoses from Tractor Supply and piston from online retailer. About $200 total but with your rear hook-ups already installed, this is a no-brainer!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Kioti sales team at work!


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Kioti sales team at work!


Maybe, lol.... but only sharing experiences. I purchased a new Kubota L2501 which really helped me to understand how, where and what tasks I could do with a tractor. Began to really investigate the Mahindras as a future upgrade and looked into those models a lot. Then happened to start looking at the Kioti's and I really believe that the features/specs/functions/fit/finish/reliability and price fit me the best!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Kioti sales team at work!



Nope.....Just a 50+ old man who has had a lot of tractors over the years and likes to share experiences both positive and negative when the situation allows for it......LOL.....Also, I have other tractors that are not Kioti brand.....LOL


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Nope.....Just a 50+ old man


I got you by a decade....with 40 of the 60+ years as an engineer in aerospace. I think I did my due diligence in comparing tractors in my size and price range... and quite frankly price wasn't all that important for me, but VALUE is. I think I made a darn good choice in the Kioti. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If I was 60 again, I'd be a ..........


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

nota4re said:


> I got you by a decade....with 40 of the 60+ years as an engineer in aerospace. I think I did my due diligence in comparing tractors in my size and price range... and quite frankly price wasn't all that important for me, but VALUE is. I think I made a darn good choice in the Kioti. I guess only time will tell.



I agree on the price and value statement......I was born and raised on a farm and joined the Navy at 18 and spent 21 years in the Seabees as an equipment operator/mechanic then retired and went back to the farm life but not to make a living at it... More like loose money at it since we have horses along with the cattle and sheep.......LOL


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I always make money, never ran in the red, ever. Be more in the black minus the horses and cattle now.


----------

